# 312 Bhs Color Choice



## heron (May 13, 2010)

It is hard to tell by the manufacturer's pics what the interiors really look like... if you have one of these and could post pictures or give your opinion that would be great. Thank you!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Go to the Keystone-Outback.com webpage and click on decor, it will show you the diff color choices in real world views. 
dont know how to add a link.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Here you go

http://keystone-outback.com/index.php?page=decor


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

CdnOutback said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://keystone-outback.com/index.php?page=decor


Yes, these are the pic's we have seen. I guess my wife simply wants to see some different views..says they look different depending on the lighting, angle etc... I have no clue..I call it beige, she calls something green. But, she is the interior designer, not me.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

go to the campingworld site and go to the travel trailer sales area. search for new outbacks and there will be many, many pics of the different interiors shot in different lighting.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

willingtonpaul said:


> go to the campingworld site and go to the travel trailer sales area. search for new outbacks and there will be many, many pics of the different interiors shot in different lighting.


Great! I'll send the wife to the site. TY


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

We had the Havana in our 2010 210rs and have ordered a 268rl in moonlight.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry for the delay - - just saw this thread. Here are a few photos of our Havana interior (WE LOVE IT!!). Glad to know that Havana is still available ... but Moonlight would be our 2nd choice if we were in the market.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We got Havana in our 325FRE. I am taking some pictures of the TT this weekend and will post them.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Have to agree. Love our Havana.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

We have Russet. I like them all. But the DW likes the brown in the Russet. Plus our old camper was in the brown family. We didn't need to get new sheets towels rugs.....


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the pic's. Looks like we are going with Moonlight..it will be here the end of June..I know nothing about
these campers. Black tank flushes..hooking up, generators, memory foam for beds...yikes. Not to mention it will be delivered to a campsite with the PDI done, at least I hope. I guess I'll pull out the owners manual and go from there. My impression from what I've read over the last few months is that I should expect issues, none of the manufacturers really do it "right" and simply expect flaws. I just hope my mechanical, carpentry, electrical and plumbing skills are enough to keep this trailer in shape. Next week my plan is to dig two forty foot trenches 20' apart, build forms, box out for gravel then pour concrete for the 40x20x12 rv port to store this thing. Wow, I hope these things are as fun as everyone says because I'm already feeling overworked!


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

when you are done with your footings, can you run your excavator over to my place and dig mine ? i am camping this weekend..........


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

willingtonpaul said:


> when you are done with your footings, can you run your excavator over to my place and dig mine ? i am camping this weekend..........


Sure, but my shovel is no excavator. Fortunately I have a tractor with a front end loader so I'll be loosening
up the soil with a rototiller, boxing out the loose stuff with the loader but the footers will be dug by hand. 
Not really worth getting a mini ex for that. They will only be about a foot deep and 18" wide. The time consuming part
will be building forms so the elevations come out properly and the frame will sit evenly on both sides.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

heron said:


> Thanks for the pic's. Looks like we are going with Moonlight..it will be here the end of June..I know nothing about
> these campers. Black tank flushes..hooking up, generators, memory foam for beds...yikes. Not to mention it will be delivered to a campsite with the PDI done, at least I hope. I guess I'll pull out the owners manual and go from there. My impression from what I've read over the last few months is that I should expect issues, none of the manufacturers really do it "right" and simply expect flaws. I just hope my mechanical, carpentry, electrical and plumbing skills are enough to keep this trailer in shape. Next week my plan is to dig two forty foot trenches 20' apart, build forms, box out for gravel then pour concrete for the 40x20x12 rv port to store this thing. Wow, I hope these things are as fun as everyone says because I'm already feeling overworked!


Getting a new TT can be a bit overwhelming, eh? Yes, you may find some issues, but I would just relax and enjoy your new Outback....The good thing is that you found this site and there is plenty of help here to be found - should you run into any issues.

Nice choice on the color scheme....We didn't have the option of Moonlight for our color scheme - it sure does look nice.

With all the work ahead, you'll be glad you have your Outback to relax in - Enjoy!!


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

We love our Havana interior...go to our link below (our outback), we have several photos also.

Julie


----------



## dwalton5 (Feb 4, 2010)

heron said:


> It is hard to tell by the manufacturer's pics what the interiors really look like... if you have one of these and could post pictures or give your opinion that would be great. Thank you!


We have the 312BH in the Moonlight interior. If you want please check out our interior photos.....


----------

